# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Sf on tapatalk

## fullrutt

I always read forums from here on tapatalk but the last few weeks it not allowing me to now... keeps giving me a error to write tapatalk admin but they said it has something to do with the forum.. I've deleted and reloaded it but still won't let me read the forums

Any ideas

----------


## Kesyoperrot

Any chance that Tapatalk can be enabled for this site?

----------


## *Admin*

not sure on this but will check into it...

----------


## djdizzy

> not sure on this but will check into it...


any luck with this?

----------


## killshot

> Any chance that Tapatalk can be enabled for this site?


new member here just bringing this thread back from the dead because I love using Tapatalk on my droid. First thing i did after registering is tried to find this forum but could not, so disappointing. Any chance a admin can look into this?

----------


## *Admin*

I will cheeck on this again...

----------


## frediesel

Im getting an "error message permission denied" everytime i try to go to view my own profile or if i try to message some one or check my own message?

----------

